# New Wheels for New Season



## Damaged Hero (19 Aug 2014)

I have spent hour after hour looking at what options are out there for a new set of Wheels and Tires, and the choice is driving me Mad ! and although I have singled out something that I like, I am still not sure I will be making the right choice.

I race (well make up the numbers) in my local league and currently use the Wheels and Tires that came with the bike. DT Swiss 2.0 wheels and Specialized Tracer Sport tires.

I have found these
*Fulcrum Racing Quattro CX Wheelset*

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fulcrum-racing-quattro-cx-cyclocross-wheelset-2014/rp-prod88693

*Challenge Grifo Open 700C Clincher Folding CX Tyre*

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...0c-clincher-folding-cx-tyre-ec035965#features

With the Wheels costing £240 and the tires £80, may there be a better option available ?.

My budget is £500

And should I really be going the Tubular route ? 95% of the internet say so ...


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Sep 2014)

I've got some new Challenge open Limus and they are great. I went with the limus as they are better for deeper mud and wet conditions.
Wheels I went with Campag Scirocco 35 CX wheels, which are extremely strong, double sealed and only £200 per pair. I've ridden them in cross and over the Paris-Roubaix (all 28 sectors) and they're still as true today as when I got them, an absolute bargain wheelset. 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/campagnolo-scirocco-35-cx-clincher-wheelset/

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/challenge-limus-33-open-cyclocross-tyre/

I make that £280 all in......


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Sep 2014)

> And should I really be going the Tubular route ? 95% of the internet say so ...



No, not really. In ideal conditions, yes tubs are better for CX as you can run lower pressures and still avoid pinch flats, but good cx tub wheels are expensive and probably outside your budget. As I said in my post above, I ran my CX wheels over Paris-Roubaix and didn't flat once...how, simple. I ran them with latex inner tubes and used talc on the inside of the tyres (Tyres were Vittoria Pave 27c), this can significantly reduce pinch flats.
As most CX events are 1hr long, it's actually a cheaper option to have a 2nd wheelset + tyres in the pit ready for a quick change. That's what I'm going to be doing this season.


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Sep 2014)

There is also these;
http://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/products/wheels/crosslight-cxdisc

Although I have just had a set of Archetype/Novatec wheels built up but I dunno if they would be suitable for cross racing.


----------



## Howard (9 Sep 2014)

Stan's Iron Cross on Novatec hubs, tubeless Racing Ralphs for intermediate days, tubless 2bliss Terra Pros for the muddy stuff.

Light: check
Low pressures: check (I run em at 20psi or a touch less)
No pinchflats: check
Economical: check

[you could use alphas if you need a brake track]


----------



## Howard (9 Sep 2014)

Tubs are well within your budget BTW - pair of Major Toms on Novatech will will set you back around £300.

The issue with tubs is one of practicality; if you are driving to races then you can get away with a single tub wheelset with something like Tracers on them which work well in all conditions. If you are riding to races it's kind of a no-go unless you strap them to your back and ride on your clinchers. But if you puncture a tub...well, it's faff and and not cheap to sort it out.


----------

